#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-16
<Kilos> ha stickyboy  you surfaced again
<Kilos> morning
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<elacheche> Hi Kilos :)
<stickyboy> Kilos: :P
<stickyboy> Yeah, I was off IRC for like a week.
<stickyboy> But on computer. :D
<Kilos> naughty
<stickyboy> Just not on IRC D:
<stickyboy> :D
 * Kilos greets lin_
<lin_> gr33ts Kilos
<superfly> http://ubuntu-africa.snyman.info/
<superfly> jibu: tell Kilos http://ubuntu-africa.snyman.info/
<jibu> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> inetpro: ^^
#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-17
<Kilos> MORNING AFRICA
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> hi elacheche  i see you are on that board
<Kilos> at least someone i know
<Kilos> jibu  ty for that message, our africa site is growing slowly
<jibu> Kilos: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> oh ys
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i forgot he is a bot
<elacheche> morning Kilos
<elacheche> what board :o
<Kilos> membership board i think it is
<Kilos> i see you there
<Kilos> well was told you are
<elacheche> Kilos, where did you seen that information?? I applied to be member of the new board but have no idea if I was accepted or not, am checking my mails x)
<Kilos> belkinsa told me yesterday
<Kilos> on #ubuntu-locoteams
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> im busy applying too
<Kilos> but its a bit out of my league i think
<elacheche> <belkinsa> Nah, the Ubuntu Community is very, very, small. → Yeah she's almost right, the actif community is small :/
<Kilos> yes but im not tech minded like you guys
<elacheche> Go ahead Kilos, maybe you'll be chosen ;)
<elacheche> Kilos, It's not about, the "tech".. :)
<Kilos> my app is in already, pleia2 told me to go for it
<Kilos> if you look further in those logs you will see where belkinsa said who was members and who are the new applicants
<Kilos> something about 5 existing members and 2 new ones
<elacheche> nice.. I hope the best for all of them :)
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> elacheche  just check you arent meant to reapply now as well hey
<elacheche> Emm really! OK thanks :)
<Kilos> hi Neo31
<elacheche> morning Neo31
<elacheche> The guy needs some testimonials Neo31 ! → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/d4rk-5c0rp
<Kilos> elacheche  is bedis your brother?
#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-18
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> morning ongolaBoy
<elacheche> Hello africa, yes Kilos bedis is my brother
<Kilos> hi there elacheche
<Kilos> morning arnaudmez
<Kilos> hi Neo31
<Neo31> hi there
<Kilos> cyrilb  hi there, are you involved
<Kilos> http://hacklog.in/gearing-up-for-the-developers-conference/
<cyrilb> hi
<cyrilb> I'll probably be there
<Kilos> do me a favour please and tell those ubuntu guys about this channel and the project to connect all of africa
<Kilos> i could use some help cyrilb
<Kilos> still got 10 of the 18 countries to get to here
<cyrilb> sure
<Kilos> ty
<cyrilb> please come to #linux.mu
<cyrilb> and tell people there
<Kilos> ok
<cyrilb> and also join the http://lugm.org/ mailing lists
<Kilos> whew i have joined so many things recently my head is spinning but im on the irc channel now
<superfly> Kilos: I've removed your commits from trunk
<superfly> Kilos: please don't commit anything to trunk
<Kilos> ok ty superfly
<superfly> inetpro: ^^
<superfly> inetpro: you'll need to redo your branch
<inetpro> superfly: I'll look at it now, ty
<Kilos> hi Mopkop
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Mopkop> Hello all!
<Kilos> elacheche  is bedis up tonight?
<Kilos> you need to get him to join us here as well hey
#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-19
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> that includes you stickyboy
<stickyboy> Kilos: LOL
<stickyboy> Anyone know anyone from CSIR?
<Kilos> we have one of the young guys whose dad works there i think
<Kilos> ask in the za channel
<Kilos> hes not showing yet though
<elacheche> Morning boys :D Kilos I informed bedis that should join us here :)
<Kilos> hi elacheche  thats nice
<Kilos> maybe he has more contacts as well
<Kilos> did bedis get membership last night elacheche  ?
<Kilos> i couldnt stay up
<elacheche> Kilos, actually it wasn't for last night, it for the next 1st Thursday of the month
<Kilos> aha ill try be there elacheche
<elacheche> thanks Kilos :)
<Kilos> i dont know when we come up though
<elacheche> do you have news from the membership board elections?
<Kilos> im starting to worry about it
<elacheche> :s
<Kilos> nope still same 7
<Kilos> its a big thing i think
<Kilos> i havent been a member long enough for starters
<elacheche> Actually it's a big thing if only 7 are welling to be on that board.. Where is the community :/
<Kilos> nono that is only a 7 member board
<Kilos> also peeps are very busy and the times arent good for most peeps
<elacheche> I know.. But how many person applied to be member of that board?
<Kilos> only us 7 so far
<elacheche> there is 752 ubuntu members all around the world, and only 7 want to be part of that board?
<Kilos> i think its quiete a big responsibilty to take on if you are very busy with work and stuff
<Kilos> dont forget that many have already done it from the begginning hey
<Kilos> and when peeps get involved with lots of other projects they dont have time anymore
<elacheche> Maybe :/
<ishwon> Hello Kilos :-)
<ishwon> Aww. Hello Africa ^^,
<Kilos> hi ishwon  welcome to ubuntu-africa
<ishwon> Greetings from Ish, from the heart of Indian Ocean, Mauritius.
<ishwon> So, how is it going on your side with Ubuntu activities?
<ishwon> I tried reviving IRC users here, but nada. It always fails.
<Kilos> all good here, we are slowly reviving locos that seemed dead
<ishwon> We do have active user groups though. Got a LUGM (Linux User Group of Mauritius), MSCC (Mauritius Software Craftsmanship Community) and MIU (Mauritius Internet Users).
<Kilos> you were looking for stuff to use such as flyers and stuff you can print out
<ishwon> Then some time back I've put energy in setting up Ubuntu Mauritius :-)
<Kilos> yes cyrilb  is here
<ishwon> So far, it's going well.
<ishwon> Yup. Yup. If I could get some designs that would be awesome.
<ishwon> Would save me time working from scratch.
<Kilos> well here so far we have got tunisia active with us
<ishwon> Ahaa... Yes, met @cyrilb once while he was in Mru.
<Kilos> elacheche  was it you that had files that could just be printed for events
<Kilos> see I want all of africa here so we can all help each other
<ishwon> Sure. Sounds like a great idea :-)
<ishwon> Count on my help ;-)
<Kilos> you just have to be patient, because guys in IT all have more work than they can handle
<Kilos> ty for that
<ishwon> I blog about Ubuntu stuffs here => http://hacklog.in/category/linux/ubuntu-linux-mint/
<ishwon> Yeah, of course. I know how it is with work and all.
<Kilos> if you have contact with any users in other african countries in vite them here
<ishwon> Yup. I will.
<Kilos> we in the za loco have stuff for events as well , ill ask there who has the links
<ishwon> Okay, great. If someone could just share the links via the mailing list, that would be awesome.
<ishwon> I might be designing facebook banners during the weekend. I'll share on Github so others could use them too.
<Kilos> you are welcome to visit there as well
<Kilos> us in za love using irc
<Kilos> its how ubuntu was built from the start
<Kilos> cool
<ishwon> IRC was once popular among IT guys here. Then the culture just vanished.
<ishwon> Are you on Twitter?
<Kilos> revive them
<ishwon> Tried several times, doesn't work.
<Kilos> yes but not often @sharpeys
<ishwon> Okay
<Kilos> we also have @ubuntuza that we use to announce things only
<ishwon> Here we got the Linux User Group, a lot of the FOSS activities happen through that group.
<ishwon> I just shoot Ubuntu stuffs through ubuntu-mu.
<Kilos> yeah man i dont know why we cant all just work together to promote linux
<Kilos> if you look at the slexy link in the topic bar you will see how it started
<Kilos> neo31 in tunisia has been helpful, might be him with the flyers stuff
<Kilos> he normally manages to get here once a day or so , so just be patient
<Kilos> hehe
<ishwon> no worries ;-)
<Kilos> and add this channel to your favourites hey
<Kilos> im not hunting again for mu
<ishwon> I'm actually more active on mailing lists (typically the MIU ML for Mauritius). So, if anything urgent is needed regarding ubuntu-mu, just drop me an email :-)
<ishwon> I'll help in.
<Kilos> ill do that thanks. i have your addy now
<ishwon> :-)
<Kilos> ishwon  have you looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Materials
<Kilos> and http://spreadubuntu.org/
<Kilos> im waiting for our za stuff
<ishwon> Thanks for the links Kilos. Checking them.
<Kilos> hope they help. thats all official stuff i think
<elacheche> hey again, Kilos can't understand the question and am too lazy to read all the conversation :D can you explain it :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yes ishwon  is looking for files to download so he caqn print flyers for an event
<elacheche> Ah! I see.. we have a flayer where we describe ubuntu in half side and our loco in the other half side, and in the back side we write the event planing and the event poster.. let me check
<Kilos> ishwon  is from ubuntu mauritius
<elacheche> nice to meet you ishwon and good luck for the event :D
<elacheche> I saw the thread
<elacheche> sorry ishwon can't find the file right now, I'll send it by mail this afternoon.. I have a backup in my personal laptop, is that OK?
<ishwon> Hey, sorry folks. I was AFK. I'm still in office ;-) Got to work some times :D
<ishwon> That's cool elacheche :-)
<ishwon> Thanks in advance
<elacheche> you're welcome, am @work too x) that's why I don't have the file here
<elacheche> is that you ishwon https://www.linkedin.com/in/ishsookun ?
<ishwon> Yup. That's me.
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> ishwon  look here http://spreadubuntu.org/en/get-materials/poster?page=3&__utmt_~1=1
<Kilos> if thats not all our stuff then another link will still be forth coming
<ishwon> Yeah, a couple few of the posters look interesting. I pulled the source.
<ishwon> Thanks :-)
<Kilos> cool
<d4rk-5c0rp> Hi there! :D
<Kilos> hi d4rk-5c0rp  welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> im too lazy to use smileys but smile all the time
<d4rk-5c0rp> hi Kilos, ROFL
<Kilos> you must remind me when you go for membership and ill be there
<d4rk-5c0rp> oh! thanks men, I will
<Kilos> your brother was one of my early contacts in africa
<Kilos> i like your wiki page
<d4rk-5c0rp> I'm happy to hear this
<Kilos> we  need clever guys like you to push ubuntu
<d4rk-5c0rp> of course, to infinity and beyond! :D
<Kilos> yip
<d4rk-5c0rp> so, what is the plan?
<Kilos> read the slexy link in the topic bar
<Kilos> and look at the other one too
#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-20
<Kilos> morning africa
<ishwon> Good morning & have an awesome Friday folks :)
<Kilos> haha hiya ishwon
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> how long is a hp notebook battery supposed to last?
<ishwon> depends on the processes you're running but i guess something like ~3 hours
<Kilos> ty ishwon  ive got one ive repaired, and its 2 hours max, so ill tell them to invest in a new one
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-21
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<stickyboy> Wow, R0ok_ is behaving badly.
<stickyboy> IRC on the phone is just no. Just no.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi stickyboy
<Kilos> irc from anywhere is ok man
<Kilos> better than being missing
<stickyboy> Kilos: The network quality is just... :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> at least he is here. there are many others that arent
<Kilos> im still waiting the the ubuntu users in your lug to join us
<Kilos> for
#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-22
<Kilos> hellooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2017-03-21
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny and the rest of africa
#ubuntu-africa 2018-03-22
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> you guys aren't doing much to grow this channel
<Kilos> everyone whatsapp crazy i suppose
